# miniature hand planes



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

I completed this plane recently. Ralph


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, that is extraordinary.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are Three Miniature genuine Dovetail Infill planes. Ralph


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you have videos? Youtube maybe?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful and incredible detail.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi DKV.

Yes I have posted videos on Yuotube under " miniature tools by art rafael " .

Ralph


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautifully detailed work…Looks perfect for luthier work…...Thanks for posting, Ralph….....Wes


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ralph, I have seen every one of those. It would great to actually see you make one.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

See a build process I posted some time ago . " Miniature Scraper Plane - build process " . Start at post #1


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ralph, just read through the thread. You are amazing…


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks DKV. I appreciate your thoughts. Ralph


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Ralph, you just keep amazing me (all of us I think) !
That's very fine work Sir .


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Glen.

Here's a nice little scrub plane made of brass with Ebony tote & knob. Ralph


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I am not much of a hand tool person, but I am totally impressed with your work on these.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Incredible. I especially love the dovetailed infills.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

that plough is remarkable


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

+1 to all of the above!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, those are really impressive.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I have quite a collection and will post pictures as I can. Build pictures were requested, and I did document some. The plough plane was a recent build, and I have found the pictures (most of them) of the build process. Ralph

As with everything I build, a good working plan - drawing - sketch is in order. I typically use 1/4 inch graph paper and build in 1/4 scale










From that block of Rosewood a body was carved.










Rarely is only one part prepared - sometimes 2 or 3 or more are required to develop a pleasing one. A second one is carved of Cocobolo.



















Brass sides are fashioned, drilled and installed on the selected wood body (The Cocobolo body was selected). Its grain pattern seemed more pleasing and in proper scale.










More to follow.

.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

The fence is built to exactly fit and mate with the main body. This part required a number of very precise operations.and fitting adjustments.










The fence and main body are mated.










The center wheel is crafted and test fit but not yet affixed between the fence and main body. The threaded shaft must be crafted with right hand threads on one side and left hand threads on the other so that when it is turned in one direction it moves the fence away, and when it is turned the other direction it moves the fence toward the main body and the blade. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

With the knobs turned and the lever cap and blade done, it's finished. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

All Brass Rabbet plane. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thought some might appreciate my collection of miniature hand tools and narrative sketch. Ralph









See video on YouTube:


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful and you did a fine job on them.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Charles.

Working on a chisel plane now. This has turned out to be a very difficult build. Just getting the angles right in the lever cap bolt and the adjustment threaded rod at this 1/4 scale was tough, not to mention building the hardened steel blade with a key hole for the lever cap bolt and the adjusting notch on the underside of the blade. Ralph


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally finished the chisel plane. It was a difficult build, but it works beautifully. Ralph


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Ralph, just found this. Wow. Your work always amazes and feeds my miniature tool addiction. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I too, am another that missed this - incredibly nice.

Do you sell these (they are definitely "Keepers")?

This is taking tool and die making to a very high level


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, Candy.

Hi, David.

Sorry about delayed response. Been tied up remodeling house. Thank you both. 
I am a hobbyist and collector and like you, Candy, a miniature tool addict, so I have sold a very few, David. That is, I have built a few commissioned pieces, and have gifted many. I am dieing to get back to tool making when remodeling is done.

Ralph


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

They are wonderful


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ralph, have you done full size planes?


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of my planes are full size - - for violin makers, and they work well on many small projects. But actually, no. My interests at this time are in building miniatures (1/4 scale) that function like the big ones. The tolerances in miniatures are tighter and generally less forgiving, so I would imagine that building bidder would be less challenging. For example: Ralph



















The graph paperis 1/4 inch squares.


----------

